# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nierbekkenontsteking - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Wat is een nierbekkenontsteking?

Nierbekkenontsteking betekent dat de wand van het nierbekken ontstoken is. Vanuit het nierbekken stroomt de urine via de urineleider naar de blaas. Een nierbekkenontsteking kan in één of beide nieren voorkomen.
Wat zijn de verschijnselen?

U wordt plotseling ziek met hoge koorts, koude rillingen en misselijkheid. U heeft pijn in uw rug of zij, aan een of beide kanten. Uw plas kan troebel zijn of er kan bloed in zitten. Ook kunnen klachten van een blaasontsteking optreden, zoals pijn bij plassen, vaak kleine beetjes plassen en pijn in de onderbuik.
Hoe ontstaat het?

Een nierbekkenontsteking wordt meestal door bacteriën veroorzaakt. Vaak gaat het om een bacteriesoort die bij iedereen vooral in de darm leeft, maar ook rond de plasbuis voorkomt. Bacteriën komen via de plasbuis de blaas binnen. Vanuit de blaas stijgen ze verder op, via een of beide urineleiders, tot in het nierbekken. Daar dringen de bacteriën door tot in het nierweefsel en veroorzaken een ontsteking.
Hoe wordt het aangetoond?

Wanneer de genoemde verschijnselen optreden, is het meestal duidelijk dat u een nierbekkenontsteking heeft. Een urineonderzoek op de praktijk is vaak voldoende om de ontsteking aan te tonen. De uitslag is meestal binnen een dag bekend. Een kweek van de urine toont aan welke bacterie de ontsteking veroorzaakt en welk medicijn daar goed tegen helpt. De uitslag van de kweek is binnen een week bekend.
Opvangen en bewaren van de urine

Voor het opvangen van de urine zijn geen speciale maatregelen nodig. Gebruik bij voorkeur de ochtendurine. Vang de urine op in een schoon potje en sluit dit goed af. Breng de urine binnen twee uur naar de praktijk. Bewaar het potje in de koelkast als u het pas later kunt brengen, maar breng het altijd binnen een dag. 
Adviezen

Probeer rust te houden tot de koorts is verdwenen. Het is belangrijk dat de urine goed blijft doorstromen. Zorg dat u veel drinkt. Stel het plassen niet uit als u aandrang voelt en plas de blaas helemaal leeg. Als u misselijk bent en moet overgeven, kunt u beter telkens kleine beetjes drinken in plaats van een groot glas ineens. Dan houdt u het vocht gemakkelijker binnen.
Medicijnen

Om de bacteriën te bestrijden krijgt u gedurende tien dagen antibiotica. Maak de kuur af, ook al heeft u geen klachten meer. Daarmee voorkomt u dat bacteriën achterblijven en opnieuw een ontsteking veroorzaken. Als pijnstiller kunt u paracetamol gebruiken, zo nodig twee tabletten om de vijf uur (maximaal vier keer per etmaal). Als dat niet helpt kunt u een andere pijnstiller proberen zoals ibuprofen of diclofenac. De laatste twee pijnstillers kunnen maagklachten geven. Tegen eventuele misselijkheid kunt u domperidon nemen, bij voorkeur als zetpil.
Hoe gaat het verder?

Binnen twee dagen na starten met de antibiotica zakt de koorts en beginnen de klachten te verminderen. Als de klachten langer aanhouden, of als u weer koorts krijgt of ziek wordt, kan dat betekenen dat de bacteriën niet op de antibiotica reageren. Neem dan contact op. Als de kweek dat aangeeft, krijgt u een andere kuur voorgeschreven. Drie tot vijf dagen na afmaken van de kuur moet de urine opnieuw worden nagekeken om te controleren of u bent genezen. Breng hiervoor een potje verse urine naar de praktijk.

_Bron: www.nhg.artsennet.nl_

----------

